# craftsman leaf blower



## rreale (Apr 25, 2013)

i have a craftsman leaf blower model 358-797991, 32 cc, walbro wt-141a carb. it wont stay running. new plug, i cleaned carb-screen was full of goo. fuel line was cracked, replaced. still same problem. will run if u pour gas down carb for 12 seconds. i notice that there is always air in the gas line. i dont think the head is loose. i shook the spark plug and the whole engine moves. could it be a carb kit/diaphram? its probably over 20 years old


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If this is the craftsman type unit with the spark plug straight out the front toward the blower pipe, wiggle the spark plug and see if the cylinder moves more than the block. On that particular type I've seen a number of them with loose cylinder bolts.

I didn't go to the IPL...I'm assuming it's a hand-held unit. If so, at 20 yrs. old it doesn't owe you anything, seals dry out, it may be time for a new one.


----------



## rreale (Apr 25, 2013)

i wiggled the plug. seems tight, i cant see any play
moves the whole engine


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Since this is an older unit,have you checked the compression?It must be a minimum of 90-100 psi for it to run.If compression is good,a new carb kit,part number K10-WAT will probably help.The diaphragm and fuel pump membrane are no doubt dried out from age and ethanol fuel.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would suggest you check the fuel delivery to the carb., the filter or lines as THE MARINE indicates may be an issue. Also, consider the whole carburetor is only $30 from Sears.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...SMAN&modelDesc=BLOWER&blt=11&shdMod=358797991


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW in looking at the IPL, I'd say Weed-Eater made the unit, given the design and the fact they commonly used springs to hold their mufflers on, while next to nobody else did.


----------



## rreale (Apr 25, 2013)

compression seems low. i put my finger over the spark plug and when i turned it over, it wouldnt blow it off


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Borrowing a compression tester would confirm the low reading.You can remove the muffler and look into the exhaust port to see the piston.Move the piston up and down and look for ANY deep scratches or scoring on the piston or cylinder wall.If there is no scoring,the piston ring may be stuck in it's groove from carbon build up and could possibly be repaired.Let us know what you find.


----------

